# Radon Jealous AL 8.0 Gewicht/Größe



## daniel_1002 (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mich schon (fast) für das Radon Jealous AL 8.0 entschieden, wenn es denn wieder verfügbar ist.

Ich habe allerdings noch zwei Fragen:

1) Ich habe eine Körpergröße von 182cm und eine Schrittlänge von 82,5cm. Wäre hier die Größe 18" Richtig?
2) Radon gibt nur das Gewicht für die kleinste Größe an. Was hat denn das Rad in 18"?

vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## PootieTang (7. Juni 2021)

Hi. Ich habe das 10er in 20 Zoll. 180/82 cm passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. Juni 2021)

Hab das 10er AL in 22' bei 191/90.....passt.


----------

